# Blur Launcher



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

wanted to change the background for app drawer I tried changing the grid shadow png something like that in the blurhome2.apk but it only changed the grey part I tried changing the fspa png in blur-res.apk no luck do your know what apk and what file specifically I used apk tool to extract and compress yes I compressed as system file and I changed to same pixelage ... would greatly appreciate it thanks alot


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

Ill have to look at it later but the image is definitely in the blurhome2.apk... I just cant recall which one. You could decompile one of the blurhome2 alternatives from my Touch_Of_Ginger thread and compare the two....


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

K I'll try that thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

apptray_background.png in the drawable folder... I didn't try anything other then black but I can tell you transparency is a no go.


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

lifebeginsfriday said:


> apptray_background.png in the drawable folder... I didn't try anything other then black but I can tell you transparency is a no go.


 I tried a normal picture but I think it had some transparency and I saved it indexed after editing in Photoshop but it didn't work idk 
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

What showed up in the drawer? Honestly the only thing I tried was black. But I may have a chance to play with it this weekend

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8ingdroid (Nov 5, 2011)

It was the same the only thing that I was successful with was the shading at the bottom... The gray part


----------

